# GTROC in Tokyo



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Eight GTROCers (6 from UK, 2 from Norway) have ventured there way to Japan for a week. The week long trip includes a day at the Nismo Festival, Fuji and a visiti to the Tochigi assembly plant including a drive on the R35 test track! The rest of the week is filled with a mix of visits to tuner garages and wokshops, guided tours round various car places, a visit to Japan's largest Nissan dealership (it covers eight floors!) and a whole lot more 'car stuff' besides.

Details of the trip and a full write up will be in the next edition of the magazine. Some photos of the trip will be posted on the forum (here) when we get a chance to upload them - needless to say it's pretty busy on these trips! So watch out for some pics and some more details of the trip in this thread in the next couple of days


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool.

Can't wait to read up on this. Hope to join the group venture next year if possible.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Im there next year. Enjoy you lucky bastards!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think your out with miguel for sushi at some point?

enjoy the nismo festival 

terje and john will no doubt enjoy themselves too


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

next year's plans have already started but remember these events are only open to Club members


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

It was great meeting all you guys today! Hope you enjoyed the festival!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> next year's plans have already started but remember these events are only open to Club members


Sorting that out atm !


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I literally have not had time to post up any of the millions of photos we're takinhg so here's a taster!

Nissan dealership...hmmmn









Us outside of one of the many tuners we've visited....car pictures to follow!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> next year's plans have already started but remember these events are only open to Club members


Lucky i am lol. Wheres my pack


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

i want to join the trip next year  seems like alot of fun


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Get more pics up lads  wont even pretend im not jealous. And another quick question also, who is who in the pic above (for newbies) ? As i dont know a whole lot of ye and maybe good putting some faces to the user names on here

Shane


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i well want to go to japan on the "to do list"
Have fun


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

i know that fuggles aka *GTROC personal-telephone-customer-service * is the guy in the middle  5th from the left or 5th from the right 

im going to guess the 2 norwiegans are on the far right or the 2 blokes next to fuggles on the left


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah thats terje (on the far right) the short one lol

Saurus is a great place to go 

roll on the auto salon in jan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

plenty more pics to come..... when we all get time to sort though them


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Nissan dealership...hmmmn


that's Prince, Aki has taken me there many times, glad it was worth a visit and is now on the tour

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118955-visit-prince-nissan-dealer-japan.html

R


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got millions of photos, will put some more up in the next couple days. Knackered I am!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

KaXXeN said:


> im going to guess the 2 norwiegans are on the far right or the 2 blokes next to fuggles on the left


ah, but which are the two Americans?


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

You all look mature and experienced gentlemen lol (not indicating that you lot are old btw) just out of curiousity were there any boys there at all, the over excited GTR fanboys  and how much will the trip cost? I really want to come for the next year trip.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Trip costs and details arte in the GTROC Members area, as are the details of the trip and full itinerary


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Getting picked up at the hotel - this is the ONLY way to travel in Tokyo. Thanks guys!










And here's a glimpse of what we saw at Tochigi:-










Moving along down the line:-










Tightening nuts at a pace that F1 teams only dream of....










On and almost ready to go...!










Incredible!!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's a flavour of Nismo Festival. In this the drivers are lined up, and 23 of Nissan's finest are parked facing the grandstand. Sorry quality is not so good, but hopefully you get the gist...you had to be there really...!!

YouTube - Nismo Festival 2009 - Applause


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

yay ive been looking forward to these pics. subscribed.opcorn:

kev


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

KaXXeN said:


> i know that fuggles aka *GTROC personal-telephone-customer-service * is the guy in the middle  5th from the left or 5th from the right
> 
> im going to guess the 2 norwiegans are on the far right or the 2 blokes next to fuggles on the left


I'm the one standing beside Fuggles on the left with my camera hanging round my neck.  With my signatur scandinavian pale skin and boyish good look's!  Terje is the one looking down on us, the friendly Godzilla!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I had just downloaded about 50 pics and the damn profile had been logged of so everything was lost, blahh.. so I'l try again tomorrow, have loads of pics that i'l hope you enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

here's one from another thread:

*The GTROC goes to Daikoku!*


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and some videos of our little drive. The top speed by one of the test drivers was 223kph.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

In front of somewhere special:-










With my mate Alvin, in front of something special:-


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Signed Paul Walker DVD at Mines:-

"To Mines Thanks for the Ultimate Japanese Experience"

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

What a trip this has been!!
I had a superb time, loads of experiences and loads of good laughts:clap:
I am still knackered from the travel home, but what a rush this have been
Loads of memories and friendships that will last for ever.

Terje.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Just how lucky are you lot!

One day I will make my presence felt in Japan


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

thats it! i want to follow next year from sweden


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pics Rod! :thumbsup: Was a really great day at the GTR plant. 

Must say this have been the most mind blowing car experience of my life, seen so much legendary cars and places, met so many nice people and luckely had the greatest bunch of people to travel with, It's been the best week in my life I must admit. :clap:

And was really great for me and Terje as the( Little Viking and Big Viking) really was included by all of the UK and US people even tough our english wasn't that good all the time.  

Hope I'l met you all again sometime and I'm sure I'm going to Japan again in the future!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice work guys loving the videos.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Finally some pics... :thumbsup:

Arrival Narita Airport Tokyo







[/URL][/IMG]

First meal and beer in Japan







[/URL][/IMG]

Mint R32 GTR, 17000km, cardealer beside super autobacs







[/URL][/IMG]

View daytime from 39th floor at Shinagawe Prince Hotel.







[/URL][/IMG]

Aki turned up to give us a ride to Nissan Shinagawe dealer in his mint Mine's Spec. R33 GTR. 







[/URL][/IMG]

MMMMine's :clap:







[/URL][/IMG]

Terje is enjoying the ride, we all were, thank's Aki! :thumbsup:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

blimey. And that's only the first two days!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Much more coming John! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

View from Mori Tower, it's high!!!







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Champagne at the top of Tokyo







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Tofu 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

My first experience with chop-sticks 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

That's actually the first two days, nex up - Nismo Festival at fuji speedway


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Early sunday morning, Aki showed up just to help us to get on the right way to Fuji even tough he was in the middle of moving houses, respect Aki! :thumbsup:







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

More coming after I have solved some PC problems...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

some photos from the last night



JonR32GTR said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

...and a few more



JonR32GTR said:


> Here's some pics from me,.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> ...and a few more


the tarmac in these pics looks amazing. i wish ours looked like that
the cars look ok too 

kev


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

bugger it all, I'm flying into Toyko, but two weeks late! Going to be spending christmas there...not on holiday though, on BUSINESS. FML.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Aki, Miguel, Gio and Dan - nice looking cars. Wish I was there too. John and Co., I am sure you all were taken well care of by the Japan GTROC.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Paul, you're always with us in spirit.. when are you gonna hop on a plane and hang with us?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK so have uploaded around 50 pictures now...a few tasters


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> OK so have uploaded around 50 pictures now...a few tasters


That *Powerhouse Amuse *car really was something else!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep proper amazing...










Hmmn titanium...

They also had a rather nice R35 kicking about.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the amuse guys are really nice

just shipped a full Amuse R35 kit.

glad you guys and girls enjoyed yourself


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Us outside of one of the many tuners we've visited....car pictures to follow!


List of people to help out...left to right

Alvin (not on the forum), DaveW, Matt (exZaC), little viking (Jon ), Mr Fuggles, Trevor, Me, Rhodri (rbvljenkins) and big viking Terje (rb26). Excellent group though I was well outdrunk.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I also bought one of these, though my husband has confiscated it and is making it my xmas present, LOL










Mmmn, Robson leather...lovely stuff.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

matty32 said:


> the amuse guys are really nice
> 
> just shipped a full Amuse R35 kit.
> 
> glad you guys and girls enjoyed yourself


They were lovely peole - though if I'm honest the Mines carbon is what floated my boat! I so want one of those spoiler lips for my R34...

Their R35 wasn't bad either...









Did we lighten the doors...oh yes!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

spoke to Nagahama San yesterday on a few things actually, 

their 35 is nice, the 34 is nicer ;-)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> I also bought one of these, though my husband has confiscated it and is making it my xmas present, LOL


 a bit harsh


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

not really, it means he gets to pay for it.:thumbsup: Result I think!:clap:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Their R35 wasn't bad either...


Thanks for posting all the pix, Toni. What is the deal on that Mines carbon front bumper? Its the first I've seen of that. Do you have any full front photos of it? I assume it is another dry carbon item. Won't be long before all the panels on their R35 are in dry carbon - that's getting interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Only a bit jealous!

nice to see overseas members are joining in with the annual pilgrimage.

Also nice to see the recently joined R35 owners making use of the special events organised by the club. Hopefully see you again next August Rhodri:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yep two Wikings , four from England, two Americans and two Welshies! 
Also good to see the mix of old and new at the tuners and to see how the new GT-R people are as interested in old Skylines as the Skyline drivers are in the new stuff. Probably helped by a good mix of tuners and visits showing old and new.

Plans for 2010 already under way and will involve some other visits to new places as well as the chance to catch up with some old favourites


----------



## Delph (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow very nice impression guys! I remember the 'tree with wooden wishes' from my trip to Tokyo, respect for the gesture to put one up for tweenierob!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thank you. There are better pictures of that here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128619-tweenierob-japan.html


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

davewilkins said:


> Only a bit jealous!
> 
> nice to see overseas members are joining in with the annual pilgrimage.
> 
> Also nice to see the recently joined R35 owners making use of the special events organised by the club. Hopefully see you again next August Rhodri:thumbsup:


I'll be at Bruntingthorpe again next August Dave! 

Want to see if my car betters the 167mph of this year. Should do given it now has a tad more power...

As for Japan, it was superb, as were all the R32s,33s,34s and 35s we saw. AND the Skylines they made before that (which I didn't even knew existed before my "Japanese education"...)


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I am totally determined to make this trip next year.
Looks like a fantastic time. I'm glad you all had fun.

Justin


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

very nice pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

plenty more to come and of course a full write up with loads of pics in the free magazine that goes to all GTROC members


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Some details of the next trip for anyone interested:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138263-japan-2011-a.html#post1305323


----------

